# David Levy brief intro



## TeamLeader

Hi Folks,

My name is David Levy. I am fortunate enough to have been in this business for 38 years now. Cut my teeth in classical training back when we were tracking stright to vinyl lathe. 'Rebelled' and went into contempory rock/jazz situations. Spent years doing theatre scores. Then 15 years as producer for pop labels and spanish/italian labels doing vintage remakes. Now involved with a team in studying relationship of sound/light/gamma to human physiology, and the development of sonic pieces to alter/aid said physiology.

Rooms consist of 12 macs and one lonely PC. 
3 PT TDM rigs, and one large DP rig. 

Regards,
David


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome to V.I. Control, David.

I'd be interested in hearing more about your most recent work regarding how music affects things physiologically.

My room consists of one Mac G5 and one VisionDAW PC with multiple sample libraries and assorted native plug ins. 

Again, welcome! See you around the forums.


----------



## DURO

Hi David, Welcome !!!
Hey, I have 1 PC that does it all!! 8) 

Your knowledge and experience is more than welcome...


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Wow David,

12 Macs! Watch your cholesterol!

Very welcome to this great place!

Peter
(weighing 5 audio PC's, and 6 as collateral damage in the family :wink: )


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Hi David,

Welcome to V.I.! You've got a pretty nice network there! :D A network were dreams are made of...

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Herman Witkam

Welcome to V.I. David!
That's quite the setup you have. (I only have 2 pc's running Giga).


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Gentlemen,

About David's Macs: 

Please read: "I am fortunate enough to have been in this business for 38 years now"

There should be at least _some _things left for you youngsters to long for :twisted:

I am proud to be able to say that I have NOT been in the business for 45 years, what about that... 

Again, just teasing...

Welcome David!


----------



## SONiVOX

Hello David!


Good to see you!


----------



## DURO

:oops: Someone in the cubase forum found my score to be too dependant on that stiff-sounding military snare. :cry: 
I think is just fine for someone with no classical music training.....! 

So, I'll put some video clips so they don't seam to be so "stiff"...

OK, here you go: cheap video res but good enough I guess. Videos are too big.
http://home.comcast.net/~gsmedia/media/alexander.wmv


----------



## TheoKrueger

Welcome aboard David, enjoy !




Peter Roos said:


> Wow David,
> 12 Macs! Watch your cholesterol!



Hehehe Peter :D


----------



## Edgen

38 years?!?! Good god I feel so young and pathetic!  Welcome to the forum Mr. Levy! 

/j


----------



## CJ

young whipper snapper


----------



## TeamLeader

You folks are too funny. Thanks for the laughs, and the kind invites. 

This indeed is a great forum thus far. Have immensely enjoyed perusing some of the topics. I like some of the 'newer approaches' some are taking. Nice and fresh.

Frederick, I havent forgotten your interest in hearing about some of the relational work we have been doing in the "sonic to human physiology"arena. Hopefully i will be able to find some extra time to sort thru some of our 'white paper-ish' data to post something intelligible. (Which is a stretch since I cant type worth beans!) 

As a brief overview for something to think about, we have seen evidence that the 5 senses which we usually talk about have 'go betweens' which enable one sense to seem to function in the realm we have alloted to another sense. By go-betweens we mean that they are all connected, more of a 'single unit' with several parts than 5 distinct senses. (ie: we have seen lay folks in blind testing able to 'smell' sound and specfic frequencies.) I know, I know, that is where you say "this stuff is wacky". Anyways, this area we have been working in, has caused us to approach our arranging/scoring a bit differently than the straight two dimensional approach I was taught decades ago. 

David


----------



## Frederick Russ

Hi David - does this data have anything to do with the plants test regarding classical music versus heavy metal? Seems the plants preferred classical over head banging (or is that pod banging? LOL) - the plants leaned toward the speakers when classical music was being played and away from them when heavy metal was being played. Also, Dr. Emoto of Japan did some research on the effects on the crystallization of water in response to emotions in context with classical versus heavy metal. Sorry Ozzie - the plants prefer Mozart....


----------



## TeamLeader

Hi Frederick,

We are well aware of both those tests, but we are looking at a different area. The water/ice crystalization stuff you mention truly amazes us here. The patterns of positive tones, and positive speech upon the water, vs the negative tones and speech is something very special indeed.

Our research has been primarily in asking why some folks cannot separate their senses, and more importantly, can those of us not with that inherant traits adapt and learn to hear scents, smell sound, feel color, etc. Thus far (two years in) we are seeing that the answer may indeed be yes, with perhaps a few qualifications. Which of course raises some interesting possibilities for orchestration. (Our area of 'expertise', such as it is, lies of course in the 'sonic to sense' arena, given our musical background, but our team also is fortunate enough to have folks who are scent and touch driven researchers.)

Regards,
DLevy
mgr, Legacy Lab


----------



## Herman Witkam

Frederick said:


> Sorry Ozzie - the plants prefer Mozart....



Me too any time. But what if they would play classically orientated metal


----------



## CJ

Herman Witkam said:


> Frederick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Ozzie - the plants prefer Mozart....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too any time. But what if they would play classically orientated metal
Click to expand...


Trick question eh? :? Then you would have schitzophrenic plants caught in a pod banging party


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

> this area we have been working in, has caused us to approach our arranging/scoring a bit differently than the straight two dimensional approach I was taught decades ago.



Music that kills plants! Think of the commercial possibilities...


----------



## Craig Sharmat

i don't need music to do that. Simple neglect is very effective.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Judging from your garden, that's pure speculation. 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Ha! That is none of my doing, i can promise you.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Sure Craig. Like I believe that.


----------

